
When the sky ran red: Munch's “The Scream” was linked to Krakatoa 1883 eruption - supernova87a
https://skyandtelescope.org/press-releases/astronomical-sleuths-link-krakatoa-to-edvard-munchs-painting-the-scream/
======
supernova87a
Given the weather outside today in California, I recalled this story from a a
while ago...

The visual effects on the atmosphere continued for months:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa#Glob...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa#Global_optical_effects)

